# Poll: What size was your follicle, before getting the trigger shot?



## phoenixrose

Just curious, what size follicles you ladies typically get before the doctor decides to give you the trigger shot and what cd they gave you the trigger shot?


----------



## knoxydd

Hello. This is my 2nd IUI and I'm currently 10 dpiui.. I had 2 follies both on the left side. One was 14 and the other was 24.. I triggered about 36 hours after this u/s so I think they both might have grown some. I was afraid the 14 was too small and the 24 was too big.. We'll see in about another week or so!


----------



## knoxydd

also - i triggered on day 12 and iui day 14


----------



## lusterleaf

varied from cycle to cycle, usually in the low 20's, however my last cycle i triggered with one 25.5mm, 19.5mm, 18mm, 17mm and a few very small ones (like 9-10). The nurse advised me to wait but I was concerned with the 25.5 over maturing and I thought that the 19.5 and 18mm would be fine after i triggered... i confirmed w/ my doc on day of IUI that these follies were fine.


----------



## phoenixrose

Thank you ladies. Last month my follicle was 23 (cd14) and they triggered the next day (cd15) But this month they wanted to do the u/s on cd12 (Friday) and since I'm out of pocket I was afraid this was too early, so they said to take the clomid from cd5-9 and do the u/s on cd15 (Monday) but now I'm afraid it too late...uh, I hate my indecisiveness...

Knoxydd: good luck I hope it's a BFP for you!


----------



## waiting2be

IUI #1 10/24 BFN 
Cycle day 11th scan showed 1 follie 11cm left side 2 follies right side 15 cm each
Trigger on Day 13th Ovidrel 
IUI on day 14th


Update on IUI #2 11/21

Cycle day 11th scan showed no follies on the right and 2 on the left measuring 18 & 15 also saw one size 11 but FS said she didn&#8217;t think it would mature enough by the time I triggered.
Trigger on Day 12th Ovidrel
IUI on day 14th (41 hrs after trigger)

2WW


----------



## tomkat2350

I have 3 follicles that are measuring 20mm and I am doing my trigger shot tonight and going in for my IUI tomorrow morning and Wednesday morning. I am cramping and I'm hoping that I don't ovulate too soon. Usually my clinic has you come in for the first IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot, but I think they think that I'm going to ovulate sooner. and don't want to miss it.


----------



## Kyoun009

I had 2 follicles, 1 16.5 mm and 1 13mm on cd 15, I got my ultrasound in the morning and she had me trigger that night. Mine seem smaller than everyone else. I hope it works, I figured the 16.5 would grow to at least 18 before ovulating. Keeping my fingers crossed! We are bding this month.


----------



## Angel baby

I triggered with a 24mm and 20mm follie. 36 hours later the IUI and follies were at 28 and 24


----------



## MrsCompass

Bump.


----------



## rubiemckinney

I had 3 follies 2.53, 2.69, 2.48 on the day of trigger. IUI 24 hours later.


----------

